# The perfect dog box.



## Guest (May 1, 2004)

Hello group I have been reading posts here daily for a couple of weeks but this is my first post. My name is Jason Allen and I am also new to hunt tests, however I am not new waterfowl hunting. Well now that I have introduced myself I'll get down to business. 

Aside from my "job"I have a small fabrication shop and do small odd jobs including marine aluminum fabrication work and boat repair. Being new to hunt tests I really don't know much about the pro's and con's of the custom fabricated dog boxes that I have seen at several hunt tests, so I would like to solicite your help in gathering information on building the perfect dog box. 

I am interested in the crossover style box (the top portion is a tool box) with two holes on the bottom and of course it will be constructed of aluminum tread plate. My questions would be anything that you love or hate about about your box or one that you have seen and liked/disliked. I am particullarly interested in the louvered doors but an concerned about their durability. I am also interested in the types of locking mechanisims and their performance. Also I have always used a pet porter plastic kennel and they seem to have much more room than the dog boxes. Do you feel that these custom boxes give the dogs enough room especially on long road trips? If need be I can build this thing as big as needed so let me know about sizes.

Any help or suggestions would be greatly appreciated. If indeed I do build one I would love to post pictures to let all of you see it.

Thanks,
Jason


----------



## BIG DOG (Apr 17, 2003)

Jason,
welcome!!
Ventilation is a BIG concern here in the south
so is insulation. So I think fans should be at least an option.
The louverd(sp) doors I think are durable from looking at the other manufactures boxes.
size most holes seem to be 24"H X 22"W X 24-30"D
I have 75lb'r that fits in one. 
I was also told this by an old pro: "If the crate is big enough for a dog to stand up and walk around in it eventually they will CRAP in it" :lol: 
just something to consider, but then again you don't want to cram a 75lb dog in a box made for 25lb beagles either :lol:


----------



## Cray Stephenson (Jan 3, 2003)

JDAllen said:


> The perfect dog box..... and of course it will be constructed of aluminum tread plate.


Jason, this is MHO, but good=aluminum tread plate. "Perfect"=stainless ....Or titanium 

I've had slotted doors and I've had louvered doors and actually prefer the louvered. Ventilation and insulation is a big consideration. Sizes....22-24" high, 20" wide (Minimum) and 30-36" deep.

Cray


----------



## GA labman (Apr 12, 2004)

When you build one post it. I'm interested. I agree that ventilation and insulation are big issues. :wink:


----------

